# Basil (the herb, not the HHC Hedgie)



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I've searched and searched but can't find an answer: is basil okay for hedgies? 

I am out of cilantro and have LOTS of basil...

Thoughts?


----------



## suwanee (Nov 15, 2010)

Did you see this thread? It talks about Basil and Cilantro
viewtopic.php?f=6&t=7326&p=61534&hilit=CILANTRO#p61534


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks! Awesome!! I searched 'basil' but ended up with a gazillion hits for Basil, the hedgie. :lol:


----------

